

don't miss 12/12/12 12:12:12 - alexkus

Bonus points for timing it perfectly so:<p><pre><code>    TZ=GMT date +"%y/%m/%d %H:%M:%S.%N"
</code></pre>
gives<p><pre><code>    12/12/12 12:12:12.121212121
</code></pre>
(shame it's not an even number of digits on the nanoseconds value)
======
alexkus
Not that close...

    
    
        $ date +"%y/%m/%d %H:%M:%S.%N"
        12/12/12 12:12:12.367166822

------
jgeorge
12/12/12 12:12:12.120721961 was the best I could do.

------
shrughes
12/12/12 12:12:12.N

Hooray!

